# New SW this AM:L277



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

My 921 received a SW download this AM. Anyone else? Does anyone know what it was supposed to fix? Mine has been working pretty well lately, kind of wish they would leave well enough alone!


----------



## dghdtv (Jan 9, 2005)

could this SW update have screwed mine up???

I woke this morning to find that my 921 was not working, all lights were lit, blue red orange and green.

Message on screen is Linux looking, something about:

ATE present
no or no run
installing stage 2
installing new drive image
size of gpg public key too big
system failur
please wait

then i get a blinking square on the screen, then killed the power, now im on here

i might not have gotten the error message exactly right, word for word, but thats basically it

I've never had problems with my 921 really, had it for probably 2 years now. Any suggestions? Could this mornings update have done it? If so, isn't that Dish's fault.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

Also got 277, have no idea what it fixed but I have it. No problems with install.


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

dghdtv said:


> could this SW update have screwed mine up???
> 
> I woke this morning to find that my 921 was not working, all lights were lit, blue red orange and green.... Could this mornings update have done it? If so, isn't that Dish's fault.


Yes to all. My first 921 was killed by a forced update during stormy weather. The update mechanism is not very fault-tolerant, so if anything goes wrong it could kill the receiver.

I would describe your situation to Dish Tech Support. They owe you a free replacement and credit for the downtime. It's no big deal for them as I'm sure they have a warehouse full of 921's from people who upgraded to 622s.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Yay! Please report back on what fixed you find. I haven't noticed any changes yet.


----------



## dlmax (Jun 27, 2005)

dghdtv said:


> could this SW update have screwed mine up???
> 
> I woke this morning to find that my 921 was not working, all lights were lit, blue red orange and green.
> 
> ...


Well My 921 is still trying to boot after this mornings update. I've tried soft boot, hard boot. All to no avail.

This is the first time anything like this has happened. Generally had good luck with this 921 (My second one)
One consolation; I have a Vip622 that just arrived and hopfully will be installed sometime this week.

My 6000 is still running strong, so not missing too much. Not having a DVR sucks though.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Mine seems fine so far after taking the upgrade sometime during the night. I don't see any differences yet.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I had my 921 totally disconnected from everything since 1:00pm on 6-12-06. This morning I reconnected it. After the normal boot process (just a few minutes), I checked system information and see that it now has L277. I wonder if I received this update before I disconnected it on the 12th? Anyone know how long it took to receive L277?

UPDATE: Well it seems that the 921 Support Forum is a ghost town. I thought that just maybe VOD was added but it was not. I did not find anything different in the update. Maybe some software release notes will surface.


----------



## onecoolee (Sep 22, 2004)

Anyone getting the dreaded message:

size of gpg public key too big
system failure
please wait

...is screwed. That message means something went wrong during the upgrade and the on-board flash got corrupted. There is no way to recover from this, any sort of reset will not force the system to repair. Basically, your $500-1000 dollar 921 system is now a doorstop. I hope people that get damaged during these updates have some sort of equipment protection, because everytime dish releases updates on the 721 or 921, they kill a bunch of them. Maybe linux is too much for Dish to handle, but the customers shouldn't have to pay the consequences because dish cannot properly code linux without killing thousands of boxes in the process... its very unfortunate.

Anyways call Dish, you now need a new 921. There are other posts here all concerning the gpg keysize too big problem, and all of them lead to the same fix--a new system.


----------



## Trebornmel (May 19, 2005)

Does anyone know what this was supposed to fix? Mine loaded ok, but I don't see anything different.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Trebornmel said:


> Does anyone know what this was supposed to fix? Mine loaded ok, but I don't see anything different.


The only new item I see it the software version number. I don't see where anything got broken, yet.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

Does anyone know what this did? No one seems to know.


----------



## ralterd (Dec 11, 2004)

penguin44 said:


> Does anyone know what this did? No one seems to know.


Still haven't seen a changelog for L277.

However, my dreaded "Info button black screen" (requiring a reboot or sometimes a power-cycle) no longer seems to be a problem.

RF remote still isn't working, so still using my Pronto with IR. I tried the method described in http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=42717, but my cable wasn't loose to begin with and reseating it did not help. HEED.


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

penguin44 said:


> Does anyone know what this did? No one seems to know.


I know it made navigation thru the menus and guide very slugguish and balky. Other than that, nothing else new. I wish they would go back to 276!!!!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ralterd said:


> RF remote still isn't working, so still using my Pronto with IR. I tried the method described in http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=42717, but my cable wasn't loose to begin with and reseating it did not help. HEED.


What does the System Info screen say that you're "Remote Address" is?


----------



## ralterd (Dec 11, 2004)

harsh said:


> What does the System Info screen say that you're "Remote Address" is?


Remote and System Info screen both say the remote address is 9, which has been unchanged since it stopped working (and the same address that I programmed the remote to, after dish sent a replacement).

Oh, it appears that the new version does not fix the black screen of death when using the info button after all. Must have just been a fluke that it worked the:nono2: first time. I'm still getting them.
:nono2:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ralterd said:


> Remote and System Info screen both say the remote address is 9, which has been unchanged since it stopped working (and the same address that I programmed the remote to, after dish sent a replacement).


Have you tried any alternate remote addresses (the standard address of 1, for example)? Maybe a nearby dealer has a receiver that you could check the remote with.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

penguin44 said:


> Does anyone know what this did? No one seems to know.


It refreshed the Stuck Aspect Ratio bug, to give 921 owners a good reason to upgrade to a 622. After months with no problems, the aspect ratio is screwing up again.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

no problems here. not even ar bug


----------

